# Success FET Ninewells



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there

Due to go for FET hopefully in a couple of months after getting a tube removed shortly, just wondering if any of you have had success with FET at Ninewells.  Always good to hear some success stories.

Chris F


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Chris
Sorry, can't help you but just wanted to wish you good luck.  Have you tried posting on the FET board?  Maybe someone there will be able to help you out.

Ellie


----------

